# 1986 Nissan 300zx injector conversion



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a 1986 Nissan 300zx that I recently bought. It sat for 12 years and I want to replace the fuel injectors. To buy the fuel injector that fit my car would cost me around $350 for six injectors. So my question is can I convert the fuel system in my car to accept common 11mm, top-feed fuel injectors that are less expensive and has anyone done this before?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can get new fuel injectors for around $25 each at Rockauto.com. You can get a 5% discount code to use on top of that by doing a simple Google-search for "Rockauto discount code." They don't mind if you use another's discount code; they actually encourage it.


----------



## Treacy (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you smj999smj! I just order the injectors. Have a great day. 

Thanks again for the help.

Treacy


----------

